# looking for the right strain



## juniorgrower (Oct 10, 2011)

I am looking to purchase some beans from the tude and was just wondering if anybody could point me towards a strain that would be best for growing outdoors in the northeastern region of the U.S.  Thanks


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the info nugs.   can anyone with experience growing autoflower strains steer me in the right direction?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

I am not an Auto fan but what I wld do is buy a 10 pack of a reputable breeders auto strain and do an indoor run to make beans. This way you will have plenty of beans for next season without breaking the bank. We did an outdoor auto grow thread here and if I remember correctly outdoor autos don't produce well so you will need to plant many to get a good amount of smoke. One of the things that suck about autos is you can get one that grows to a fairly good size and yields 1.5-2 ounces of auto smoke and also get 3 that grow like runts and barely come up with 5 grams dry. It's like pot luck.

Jmo


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks hampster!  That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I have a little different thought.  If you are going to do an indoor grow, rather than autos.....grow an indica dominant photostrain and get a good mom going that you can take clones from.  All girls and they should finish before it gets too cold.


----------

